# Happy Mom's Day to all the Ladies here... ( I know, few hours early)



## mike4lorie (May 9, 2020)

I wish my Late Mom a very Happy Mother's day and to tell her I love her very very much, each and every day...

For the rest of YOU Ladies here, I wish YOU all a truly happy Mother's Day... and Hope YOU can have the most wonderful day YOU can... And each every chick that had or has a mother know the world is NOT possible without YOU Ladies...

I hope YOU all know how much you are treasured and Loved...

Happy Mothers Day!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

I liked your post with a heart-felt smiley, Mike, but my heart is crying inside, because I, too, know the feeling of not having a mom.

You are the best!


----------



## mike4lorie (May 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I liked your post with a heart-felt smiley, Mike, but my heart is crying inside, because I, too, know the feeling of not having a mom.
> 
> You are the best!



Why Thank you @Aunt Marg, But I wish YOU a very Happy Mom's Day too...


----------



## C'est Moi (May 9, 2020)

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms on SF.     Enjoy the day tomorrow.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 9, 2020)

Thanks, Mom.







Happy Mother's Day!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

Extending a Happy Mother's Day to all the moms here, too!

Just broke down.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Why Thank you @Aunt Marg, But I wish YOU a very Happy Mom's Day too...
> 
> View attachment 103744


Thank you so kindly, Mike, you have a heart of gold!


----------



## mike4lorie (May 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Thank you so kindly, Mike, you have a heart of gold!



Awww thanks, but where is the Blush button...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Awww thanks, but where is the Blush button...


And here I was looking for the Kleenex button! LOL!


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

Awwww, how sweet of you, Mike 
My daughter had flowers sent to me today, so I could enjoy them early.
I always think of my Mom and of how lovely it would be if she were here for me to hug and kiss, and give flowers to.



Yes, that's my name on the box.
Happy Mother's Day to ALL Mom's out there!


----------



## twinkles (May 9, 2020)

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO EVERY ONE--
i hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## Lewkat (May 9, 2020)

Happy Mother's Day to all the stay at home Moms tomorrow.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2020)

Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms here, enjoy your special day!  To my mother, rest peacefully, you'll always have a loving place in my heart.


----------



## Buckeye (May 9, 2020)

I'm lucky in that I will call my mother tomorrow and wish her Happy Mother's Day.  I did get my SO some flowers for Mother's Day since I'm pretty sure her only son will forget.  

And Happy Mother's Day to you moms whose babies are furbabies.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> And Happy Mother's Day to you moms whose babies are furbabies.


Thanks Buckeye, I'd be one of those moms.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (May 10, 2020)




----------



## 911 (May 10, 2020)

Nothing better than having your Mom giving you a hug. 
Happy Mother’s Day to all Mothers. You earned it.


----------



## JaniceM (May 10, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 10, 2020)

Thanks Mike .... Happy Mom's Day to all


----------



## debodun (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (May 10, 2020)

To All us Moms and Grandmoms, Grammy's, MawMaws, MeeMaws, a toast to everyone 




Been crying all morning viewing the most spectacular virtual collage of my little grandkids, 4 and 2, with captions posted next to each pic, made by my Son, sent to me earlier.....the best surprise and gift any Grammy could ever get xo.....two bouquets of flowers from my other Son and Daughter with very cool Mother's Day ecards.....the only thing missing is the grandkids in my arms gettting all my love, hugs and kisses as we usually do on the Holidays.


----------



## Keesha (May 10, 2020)

Sorry for being late but I couldn’t post pictures yesterday. 

I hope you all had a wonderful day.


----------

